# Wentworth Campus Police



## WITDispatch (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes this is going to seem odd, but I no longer have access to any of my contacts here...

Former dispatcher for this department (hence the username and seldom used account) and wondering if any current officers or people with inside knowledge can fill in the blanks. PM please.

Institute Police Officer


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm glad to see they're hiring. I've known plenty of good people there but it's been a long time.

Give them a call and ask if anyone you worked with is still there (Steve Campbell maybe?) and hit them up for any answers you require.


----------



## WITDispatch (Nov 20, 2006)

I finally got in touch with one of they guys I worked for. I also know the athletic director for the school so he can fill me in on the benefits side. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NU12 (Apr 2, 2013)

Any idea of what that starting pay is...asking for a friend


----------



## WITDispatch (Nov 20, 2006)

Was told $21-$22 an hour and hiring in December.


----------

